# Bezahlbare Entwicklungsumgebungen



## panthy (13. Nov 2004)

Hio,
ich such nach einer gescheiten und vorallem bezahlbaren Entwicklungdumgebung. Ambesten wäre ne Studentenversion für lau. Was gibt's denn da für Auswahl??


----------



## Roar (13. Nov 2004)

wie wärs mit suchen? http://jlib.java-forum.org/


----------



## DP (13. Nov 2004)

was denn nun? bezahlbar oder kostenlos?


----------



## Reality (13. Nov 2004)

JBuilderX Foundation ist für nicht kommerzielle Zwecke kostenlos.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Nov 2004)

Gab's von IntelliJ IDEA nicht mal ne Studenten Edition? Ansonsten Eclipse


----------



## dark_red (13. Nov 2004)

Eclipse passt für Studentenzwecke... Vielleicht auch einmal Netbeans testen. Es wird zwar nicht von vielen geliebt, aber wenn ich mir die aktuellen Betas ansehe, scheinen viele Vorbehalten aus der 3.x Zeit bald zu den Vorurteilen zu gehören.


----------



## Guest (14. Nov 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JBuilderX Foundation ist für nicht kommerzielle Zwecke kostenlos.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Reality



Seit der Version X ist auch die Foundation-Version für kommerzeille Zwecke erlaubt.


----------



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

Tatsächlich 



> Die kostenfreie Version kann auch zu kommerziellen Zwecken genutzt werden.


----------



## Gast (15. Nov 2004)

Ich brauch einfach einen simplen GUI-Ed. Den rest mach ich (und will ich) "von Hand" also z.B. wie Eclipse schreiben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2004)

NetBeans hat einen sehr mächtigen GUI-Builder an Board.


----------



## Gast (15. Nov 2004)

Hui  ich schauh mal... . *HEUL* mit ISDN dauert das ewig. Aber ich bin jung, ich kann ja warten.


----------



## Guest (16. Nov 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich brauch einfach einen simplen GUI-Ed. Den rest mach ich (und will ich) "von Hand" also z.B. wie Eclipse schreiben.



Warum nimmst du dann nicht den JBuilder? Der hat den besten Gui-Builder den es für SWING gibt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2004)

Was gibt Dir denn die Sicherheit für diese Behauptung?


----------



## ak (17. Nov 2004)

@L-ectron-X ich habe beide Gui-Builder getestet.


Vorteile von Netbeans:  generierter Code sieht übersichtlicher aus

Vorteile vom JBuilder X: einfacher zu bedienen, mehr Funktionalität und komfortabler (Drag&Drop).

Zu bedenken ist, dass der Gui-Builder des JBuilder 2005 jetzt noch einige Verbesserungen erfahren hat.

P.S. ich möchte hier aber keinen Glaubenskrieg entfachen.
P.P.S. ich bin auch kein Borlandmitarbeiter 

Gruß


----------



## dark_red (17. Nov 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum nimmst du dann nicht den JBuilder? Der hat den besten Gui-Builder den es für SWING gibt.


Du hast noch nie Intellij 4 benutzt.


----------



## Luma (11. Dez 2004)

Kann man denn den NetBeans Ed auch für kommerzielle Zwecke nutzen??


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Dez 2004)

Ja, das ist erlaubt.


----------

